
 Aubrey de Grey: Why we age and how we can avoid it - amichail
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/39
======
jey
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SENS> <http://www.sens.org/>

Death sucks, let's get rid of it.

------
joeguilmette
ted is pretty consistently amazing in their presentations.

~~~
curi
eh? lots of them are not serious. only a handful are of comparable quality to
Aubrey.

------
kingkongrevenge
There really is a sucker born every minute. You people really buy this
schtick?

~~~
ericb
You sound surprised. Death and aging are engineering problems. This is a site
filled with people who believe engineering problems can be solved. What Aubrey
brings to the table is reminding us of this and daring to attempt it. Fixes
are possible.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learned_helplessness>

It's amazing what a difference believing something is possible makes

~~~
kingkongrevenge
If you believe curing aging is as simple as he says, and that there's even a
chance of it happening this century, you are a sucker.

> Death and aging are engineering problems.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engineer's_Syndrome>

The tendency to see solvable technical problems where there aren't necessarily
any. Exemplified by those financially successful technical people who purchase
sports franchises and then always manage them into the ground, having
approached the enterprise as an engineering problem. Also evidenced by the
horrendous record of technocratic governments and affiliated political
philosophies formed by technical people.

~~~
ericb
Simple, no, but I'll bite on the second half of your statement "that there's
even a chance of it happening this century" because the chance is there.
Curing aging is incremental. Life expectancy at birth in the United States in
1900 was 47 years, today it's 76.

It's fascinating--you're so confident in your negativity that you'll predict
100 years out! I couldn't have imagined 30 years ago I'd be wasting time on
something called the internet responding to a troll calling people "suckers"
in a hacker forum, but here I am. Shame on me for responding, really. Good
night...

